# The Last Hunt by RobMacNiven



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

*The Last Hunt*

*A White Scars novel*
When one of their recruiting worlds comes under threat from a splinter fleet of Hive Fleet Leviathan, Joghaten Khan leads the 4th Company to protect the planet from the rampaging tyranids. But all is not as it seems…


*READ IT BECAUSE*
The White Scars get a rare outing in the 41st millennium in a high-octane action novel which sees the Khan's sons defend their hunting grounds from the might of the hive fleets.


*THE STORY*
In the grim darkness of the 41st millennium, the Imperium is protected by Space Marines, superhuman warriors who battle tirelessly to protect humanity from aliens and the dark powers of Chaos. The White Scars are an old and noble Chapter, their apparent wildness and savagery hiding a cultured and spiritual nature. When one of their recruiting worlds comes under threat from a splinter fleet of Hive Fleet Leviathan, Joghaten Khan leads the 4th Company to protect the planet from the rampaging tyranids. But all is not as clear as it seems. Though the White Scars find their efforts hampered by mysterious enemies, they also receive an offer of aid from a most unexpected quarter. Without help, their mission looks next to impossible, but are their newfound allies to be trusted? 

Written by Robbie MacNiven


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Black Library - The Last Hunt (eBook)


Looks promising, just picked it up. I hear its set post the great rift.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. A pretty solid and worthwhile white scars read. I give it 8/10.

Though the ending, that was unusual. I did not see -that- comming. I had no idea they could do such a feat.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it.


In less than three hours?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> In less than three hours?


Always been a fast reader, but it definitely wasn't an overly long novel. But I enjoyed it, hit all the right notes established from Scars and Path of Heaven. The White Scars are so characterful and unique now, compared to many other legions.


----------

